# woven blanket unraveling-help!



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

my son bought this awesome FFA woven blanket at nationals and it is unraveling on all sides. how do you stop that?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you zig-zag around on the edge? There is a fabric glue available, put dots of it on the weave at the inside edge of the weave and fringe? Iron on tape, around same edge?


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

how would the glue affect the feel of the edges? I think he wanted to use the blanket as a lap quilt and on the couch for naps.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It is a soft glue, use it right where the weaving ends and the fringe begins. You could put a drop on then push it into the fabric. Ask about it at the fabric store. To make it easier to zig-zag you can apply masking tape then sew over it then tear off the tape. Have the tape on the bottom, up against the feed dog as you sew. This will prevent it from snagging and pulling the fringe into the feed. The iron on tape has a glue on it that will be soft after using. This tape is used for Hems so it has to stay soft for a good drape. these are 3 different suggestions, not to be used all together. You will need to measure around the edges to buy the tape , it comes in packages sold in yardage.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think a small zig, zag stitch between the woven cloth and the fringe should hold it together.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh ya,there is some stuff called "fraycheck'.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

awesome suggestions - I'll make a trip into town to see what I can find... I like the way that "fray check" sounds.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Lovely throw - have you considered contacting FFA national to let them know about the problem? I still have my jacket - it's a shame to think that somehow poor quality goods are representing such a great organization.


----------

